# You'll be my ocean, Kai



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

This is so overdue, but I wanted to share.

Kai was a beautiful red and blue Crowntail male. His name means 'ocean' in Hawaiian. 

I got to spend two wonderful months with him. Him coming up to greet me with his little bulldog face, fierously attacking his food and the filter current. 

Then one day, I overfed him by a couple flakes. Kai starting becoming sluggish and when he swam, he would flip  It was all my fault. He got Swim Bladder Disease.

I'm sorry Kai, I'm sorry I had to end your wonderful life so soon. I tried my best to revive you, but it went to far. Life seemed to be getting sucked out your eyes. I really did try, you were my precious little boy. I really do miss you.

Don't forget Kai, you will always be my ocean ...


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

So sorry for your loss! Don't worry, it wasn't your fault! BTW, Kai is a wonderful name! SIP, Kai


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry for your great loss.Swim In Peace Kai...


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Don't blame yourself.... My first betta, Jacques Cousteau, died after six months of sbd also. I blamed myself, but I think sometimes these things just happen. Lovely name.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry! It's really not your fault. Whatever happened was meant to happen, no matter how sad it is.  Just know that he's under the rainbow bridge, and you'll be reunited someday.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry. You euthanized for sbd?


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Swim in peace, Kai.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry for your loss hun! SIP beautiful you will be missed!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Kai. Is that him in your avatar?


----------

